

Sometimes bad UI is a feature (and a selling point) - roadnottaken
http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/2011/01/12/some-thoughts-on-ui-design/

======
joeld42
There is a great discussion (and explanation) of this in the book on interface
design "The Inmates are Running the Asylum".

